# Generator loses power



## Phillips_211 (Jun 18, 2013)

Alright when I say generator loses power I literally mean it loses power as in Electricity. It is a 1500watt Duromax Generator just over a year old. The generator will Crank right up everytime but sometimes when I turn on the lights that are plugged into it they wont come on for a few min. Then they will come on for about any hour then shut off again, and also sometimes they will cut on and off real fast like a strobe light. I have already checked the lights to make sure its not them. I have replaced the outlet, changed the oil, and checked for any loose wiring. I can tell you that I have removed the 11amp breaker that this generator has because when the lights start up they pulled just over 11 amps and tripped the breaker everytime, but when they were warmed up they only pulled 6amps. The generator has run without the breaker just fine for about a year. If anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

